# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Kur vdes njeriu...????

## Eda H

Pershendetje. kur vdes njeriu?? a vdes njeriu vetem kur ai mbylle syte, pra vdekja normale?  apo te vdesh nuk do te thote mos te jetosh(te ecesh e te marsh frym) or sic e dime apo e kuptojme ne vdekjen. Nje njeri ka vedkur ne qoftese ai ka humbur lirin, shpresen, nderin. Populli thote " po humbe paran s'ske humbur asgje, ke humbur shnedetin ke humbur dicka, e ke humbur shpresen ke vdekur(ke humbur gjithecka)." Shpresa eshte ajo qe bene njeriun te jetoj, e te vazhdoje te ece perpara ne jete. Njerezit jetojne me shpresa. Nje njeri pa shperesa ai vetem ekziston(ose ka vdekur)nuk jeton. Ne shkojme ne pune,ne shkolle, qe te bejme nje jete me te mire.  pra eshte ajo shpres e jetes me te mire per neser qe na ben te vazhdojem e te ecim per para. po po u hoqe kjo shprese ky pasjon kjo deshire nga nje person a nuk eshte si nje kercu qe nuk ka anje gje tjeter per te jetur e vazhduar me tej.Ku ka shprese ka jete ka nje te neserme ka nje te ardheme ka nje shpres eshte nje dirte qe e pret e dricon per te. Pra a eshte jeta vetem e jetuara e saj?? vetem te marresh frym pra te egzistoshe vetem? 
Me Respekt 
Eda

----------


## mesues

Pse nuk na thua ne fillim se cfare mendon ti vete  ne lidhje me pyetjen qe beje.
Ku i dihet , mbase ti mund ta dish pergjigjen dhe mbase nuk ke pasur kohe te meditosh thelle     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## yllka

po eda ke te drejte  kete fare mire e dine ata qe ikane humbur me pare por shume i injorojne une them se pa shpresa nuk mund te arrish asgje ne jete anglezet thone [be pozitive]

----------


## berat96

1 Korintasve 13:13
Keto tri gjera mbeten: besimi, shpresa dhe dashuria; por me e madhja nga keto eshte dashuria.

Pra, kur nje njeri nuk ka besim ne Perendine, shprese ne premtimet e Perendise dhe dashuri per Perendine, njeriu eshte i vdekur (kuptohet jo fizikisht, por shpirterisht.)

----------


## Sokoli

Njeriu nuk vdes nga pleqeria e as nga kanceri.
Kanceri e pleqeria lindin kur vdes njeriu.
Njeriu vdes kur nuk ka me arsye per tu cuar ne mengjes nga shtrati.

----------


## Puhiza

Ede moj, 

Kur vdekja shikohet nga kendveshtrimi i zakonshem i njerezve, njeriu vdes vetem nje here, pas lindjes, marteses, lenies se pasardhesit te species, natyrshem vjen dhe vdekja per te plotesuar ciklin.

E ke pare ndonjehere ate veshtrimin e lodhur por krenar te te moshuarve kur flasin per vdekjen? Ate te gjysherve te mi psh. Zot si me duket mua, e ke parasysh, jane nje hap larg vdekjes, dhe jane gati te vdesin si martire, edhe pse ne fjalet e tyre ngrin deshira e gjalle per te jetuar ende, edhe pse ne syte e tyre shfaqet bindshem dhimbja dhe frika qe mban ky fenomen. "-Te jeni mire ju, se ne e beme ate tonen". Kaq te mjafton per ta njohur fytyren e vdekjes, asnje fjale me shume. 

Sa per ato vdekjet e tjera, qe lidhen me te qenit ende i gjalle, nuk di c'te them. Ndoshta vdesim edhe keshtu, duke jetuar, por mua me pelqen dicka tjeter me shume, me pelqen akti i ringjalljes, me pelqen dora qe i shtrij vetes per ta ngritur serish ne kembe, me pelqen te vdes dhe te ringjallem sa jam gjalle.

----------


## zarathustra

Shiko Eda ,ka dy lloje vdekjesh....ajo per te cilen po pyet ti eshte vdekja shpirterore...E vetmja gje(gjithmone sipas mendimit tim)qe e mban gjalle shpirtin eshte "deshira",sepse n.q.se deshiron me te vertete nje pike per ta arritur te lind nevoja per te ekzistuar pafundesisht(kjo sjell dhe iluzionin e pakenaqesise per vdekjen)qe te mund te permbushesh detyren e vetengarkuar....
Por ka njerez qe nuk kane deshira.......dhe pa patur deshiren nuk te duhet as shpresa me........dhe kjo vdekje e aktivitetit te shpirtit kthehet ne vdekje biologjike..sepse dihet qe shumicen e semundjeve njerezit iz shpifin vetes,psh.ka individe qe iu mungon vullneti per jeten dhe keshtu preferojne ate qe me pelqen ta quaj "stadi mistik"perderisa nuk njihet e ne nuk mund ta kemi kurre pervojen e kufomes...............................\
Sidoqofte keto jane gjera qe i perkasin filozofise....asaj te veretetes...............

dhe jo per gje po ate shprehjen qe ti thua e ka thene populli eshte nje vjershe e Getes..............

----------


## Albo

Njeriu vdes kur harron te marri fryme.

----------


## baobabi

edhe lart eshte poshte

edhe mire eshte keq

edhe gjithcka eshte asgje

Jetojme ne nje bote kur njerez nuk dine c'kerkojne dhe duan te shkojne ne ferr per t'a gjetur

Nuk hapet me ajo dere o Trim

----------


## Pelasgian

Apo para se te vdese njeriu.


EDA

Menyren si e ke shprehe ti ka qene si pyetje me pergjegje.

Pajtohem me ty. Per te jetuar na nevojitet shpresa. Por pyetja logjike eshte shprese per qka.  Per te jetuar. Ne te gjithe jemi duke jetuar.

Kjo eshte nje shprese per te mberri nje qellim, nje ideal, nje suksese, nje gol. Te gjithe ata qe kane nje qellim per te mberri, se paku e dine se ne qfare drejtimi duhet te ecin, e te shpresojne ne ate drejtim.

Une mendoj se ajo qe e mbane njeriun te gjalle eshte shoqeria e tij. Pa shoke dhe shoqe do te ndiheshim shume te vetmuar, shume te pashprese. 


Me nderime,

----------


## Shanon

E thjeshte:NJERIU VDES KUR I VDES SHPRESA DHE QELLIMI PER TE CILIN JETON!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Më falni të gjithë por VDEKJA nuk ekziston!
Kur Djalli përfundimisht u përzu nga Krijuesi dhe Streha e Zotërve, e dini besoj që Djalli mblodhi nrreth vehtes Forcat e Errëta ose siç quhen ndryshe Të Keqen!
Në këto Forca të Errëta -vend Kryesor zë VDEKJA pra ajo që merr shpirtin për në Ferr (kur tërësia e qënies së njeriut mbi tokë peshon nga e Keqja!)
Përfundimisht VDEKJA është ajo vjen tëmarrë shpirtin!
Njeriu nuk vdes - AI NDRRON JETË!
Ai aqë kundërshton këtënuk beson në Perëndinë! Pra kush nuk beson, është më pranë kafshëve sesa njerëzve!
Nuk vdesim! Ndrrojmë jetë! Duke shkruar sejcili atje KU E MERITOJMË! Në Parajsë, në Purgator, ose në Ferr!
Agimi

----------


## mesues

Vdekja eshte perfundimi i nje njeriu ne cdo kuptim.

Fryma e jetes i rikthehet perseri Krijuesit, per arsyen e vetme se Atij i perket.

----------


## Puhiza

Pershendetje,

Ne fakt, ne gojen e njerezve vdekja behet me e prekshme, nuk eshte me ai kuptimi klasik i fjales : Vdiq filani!!! per te thene me kete se fizikisht ky person nuk do te ndodhet me mes njerezve. si per tu ambientuar me realitetin e pas-jetes, ne e kemi ftuar nje imazh te vdekjes te beje pjese ne perditshmerine tone si per ti treguar asaj se nuk kemi frike psh, kur themi :

Vdiqa per uje:      Vdekja eshte nje lloj kerkese per dicka qe eventualisht se kemi, dhe nje lloj mungese. 

Po vdes:        Deshire per te ndryshuar nje realitet qe te ka mberthyer pas mos-zgjidhjes se tij. 

Po vdes per ta marre vesh!          Deshire ekstreme per te bere dicka.

Nejse, 

Ndoshta ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales vdekja nuk ekziston, kjo fjala qe perdor poeti i nderuar, me pelqeka me shume, "Nderroj jete" Sepse vete vdekja duhet te jete fillimi i nje jete te re, te cilen truri i njeriut  deri tani nuk ka qene ne gjendje qe ta perceptoje( perjashto ketu mesazhet qe kane ardhur nga te derguarit e Zotit). 

Une nuk i besoj vdekjes, jam kaq e dashuruar me jeten saqe te besoj ne ekzistencen e saj do te thote te mohoj vete jeten qe me eshte ofruar tani. Por, une nuk mund ti shpetoj fatalitetit te te qenit njeri dhe i vdekshem ne kuptimin fizik, por gjithsesi, asgje nuk me pengon te mendoj se dhe tani qe po shkruaj une mund te kem vdekur, por eshte thjesht iluzioni i te qenit gjalle, Cdo te ndodhte sikur cdo gje te ishte nje iluzion? - Nuk e di. 

Nejse,

----------


## mesues

Ideja e pavdekesise se shpirtit eshte vertete terheqese dhe qe ne njefare menyre te ngushellon para faktit te pamohueshem se nje dite te gjithe do te perfundojme ne pluhur.

Per fat te keq kjo eshte thjeshte nje hipoteze qe e kane shpikur njerezit dhe vazhdon te besohet vetem sepse ashtu na vjen per mbare neve.

Atehere , cila eshte e verteta?.
A ekziston nje e vertete ne lidhje me kete?

Ekziston dhe eshte me e thelle se vete shpirti njerezor, vetem se duhet kerkuar me kujdes, jo ne librat e njerezve , aq me pak ne Komedine Hyjnore te Dante Aligierit.

----------


## Agim Doçi

I nderuar mësues,
(po flas nga vendi...) Pra nuk po ngrihem në dërrasën e zezë por po flas nga vendi!
"Në dorën e gjumit, ka gisht vdekja!" - (I.KADARÈ bisedë intime në vjeshtën e viti 1976)
"Edhe nëse nuk ekziston Zoti, njerzimi ka bërë shumë mirë që e ka "shpikur" besimin fetar, besimin tek Krijuesi Zot!Sepse njeriu ka nevojë të shkarkojë diku, të amshohet diku!" - Dr. Prof,Sali Berisha nëntor 1989 intervistë televizive e drejtuar nga Agim Ahmetaj, në Pallatin e kongreseve në prezencë të një elita intelektuale ku ishin ftuar nga RTSH për të trajtuar temën "Njeriut ti gjejmë zyrën, apo Zyrës ti gjejmë njeriun" (merrnin pjesë Docent Taxhedin Bahollit, Prof. Skënder Gjinushit, Dr. Ylli Popa, nja dy ministra teveqelë të Ramiz Alisë dhe Agim Doçi)!
Jam dakord me mendimet e tua zotri mësues, por nesër unë "nuk vij në mësim!" Kjo sepse e ndjej që ju jeni sadopak ATEIST.
Unë njoh një njeri që është tkhyer nga "jeta e përtejme!". Po, po! Mbas një vdekje të gjatë prej mëse 92 ditësh (nën mrekullinë e Zotit është rikthyer në jetë, dhe atë moment ka lëshuar lutjen më tronditëse: O ZOT TË QOFSHA FALË! PËRSE MA BËRE KËTË!? SIHA MIRË, SHUMË MIRË NË AT' JETË! ISHA PRANË NJERZVE TË MIJ MË TË DASHUR QË PREJ VITESH KANË VDEKUR! O ZOT PËRSEEEE!!!.....
Më beso i nderuar mësues që kam dokumenta për këtë, dhe kam intervistuar mjekun më të famshëm kroat - që e tregon vetë rastin e jashtëzakontë!
Ndaj ngul këmbë që NUKA KA VDEKJE!
Ne ndrrojmë vetëm jetë!
Agimi

----------


## Eda H

Te jetosh eshte njesoj si te dashurosh; cdo llogjike eshte kunder dhe cdo instinkt eshte pro.

----------


## Puhiza

Ej nxenesi yne, 

Dua te te them vetem se te kuptoj, madje i kuptoj tallazet e shpirtit tend dhe jane mese te justifikueshme. 
Vecse une e di qe ti e sheh ate fijen e drites qe te shoqeron deri ne skaj te nates. Ndiqe ate drite!

Me respekt, 
puhiza

----------


## Agim Doçi

Puhiza,
Je vërtetë i saktë, nuk e di për çka por më kujtove 4 vargje që i shkrova  enkas për parashqevi Simakun (një këngë për detin) dhe ato 4 vargje nuk i lejoi cenzyra e KQPPSH-së të këndohen! Pra vdiqën 4 vargje !


Përse ti det je i trazuar
A mos ke rënë në dashuri?
Ti asnjë lidhje s'ke me mua!
Sepse ti det nuk je njeri!......

Agim Doçi me respekt për Puhizën që më kujton të shkuarën.....

----------


## mesues

Faleminderit qe me drejtohesh ''personalisht''.

Dy gjera qe nuk di rreth meje jane , e para nuk jam mesues , e dyta nuk jam ateist.

Ajo historia e mesiperme ishte vertete e vecante dhe prekese , megjithese te them te drejten kjo nuk perben ndonje prove bindese per ate qe po diskutojme.
Nuk dua te ve ne dyshim vertetesine e asaj qe thate, sepse ka patur shume raste qe njerezit jane kthyer ne jete nga nje kome e gjate duke qene ne nje gjendje gjysem te vdekur .
Ne nuk dime se ku ka ''udhetuar'' mendja e tyre gjate vdekjes , dime vetem cfare ata na tregojne pasi zgjohen. 
Sic u kuptua nga shembulli juaj, ai njeri paska qene i merzitur qe eshte kthyer ne jete, sepse ka qene i detyruar te ike nga parajsa qiellore , ku ka takuar te afermit e tij.

A ekziston qofte dhe mundesia me e vogel qe kjo te jete me reale se endrrat tona te mesnates qe na zgjojne te bere qull ne djerse?!.
A nuk kemi te drejte te dyshojme qe ''faktet'' e atij personi nuk kane qene deshmi okulare , por vegime dhe imazhe te prodhuara nga ''udhetimi'' imagjinar qe ka pershkuar?.

Per te ilustruar dicka ne lidhje me te vdekurit dhe rikthimin e tyre ne jete , le te tregojme nje rast nga bibla.

Behet fjale per ringjalljen e Llazarit i cili ishte mik i ngushte i Jezu Krishtit . 

''Dhe si kishte thene keto, ai therriti me ze te larte:
<<Llazar , eja jashte>>. 
Ai qe kishte qene i vdekur doli me kembet dhe duart te lidhura me rripa pelhure dhe fytyren e kishte te mbeshtjelle me nje cope pelhure. 
Jezui i tha :<<zgjidheni dhe lereni te ike>>.

Duhet thene se Llazari nuk protestoi aspak per faktin qe erdhi perseri ne jete. Ai nuk u ankua ndaj mikut te tij qe e ringjalli duke i kthyer perseri jeten.
A mos do te thote kjo qe gjate periudhes 4-ditore  ne gjendje te vdekur ai nuk ka pasur kohe te vihet ne kontakt me te afermit e tij ne parajse qe te deshironte te kthehej perseri ne jeten tokesore?!
Po Jezui , si Biri i Perendise , a nuk e dinte valle qe miku i tij ishte ne parajse , i lumtur prane te afermeve te tij te dashur?.
Pse duhej ta ndeshkonte duke e risjelle ne toke?.


Per gjithe keto pyetje ka pergjigje, por sic e thashe dhe me lart ato nuk mund ti gjesh ne romane apo novela , as duke pyetur profesoret apo doktorret e cfaredo lloj niveli.

----------

